# 1950's chenille bedspreads



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I would really like to get rid of a couple old chenille bedspreads I have laying around. I lost the pictures of them so I'm linking to my craigslist ad.
http://montana.craigslist.org/atq/4323034987.html

I'm open to offers on them. They're kinda heavy so shipping will be a bit, I'm estimating around $20. I can try stuffing them into smaller boxes which may help a bit. If you give me your zip, and whether or not you want to try a different box, I can give you an exact quote on shipping.


----------

